# Shedding a lot



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

so I know Voldens shed and more than other dogs but our 10 month old is shedding a ton. Do they loose there puppy coat or typically shed this much in August?

We have been regularly brushing her and all of the sudden she is shedding way more than a week ago we get brush fills and well as handfuls is this normal at this age?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our almost 8 month old is shedding quite a bit also. Her fur is really fine.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

A lot of it will be genetic, my girl doesn't ever have excessive undercoat even in winter, but now in August she is down to just guard hair, there is practically no fluff left underneath. Some Goldens have a lot more coat than she does and they shed accordingly. You can expect your pup to shed like this toward the end of every summer. 

My rough Collie has shed more this year than I have ever seen. All the undercoat is gone. And still he keeps shedding. I could vacuum twice a day. I am amazed that I have dogs left, there has been so much fluff on my floors. Don't worry, just keep brushing and vacuuming


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Speaking of shedding anyone have a recommendation for fur that is so fine a brush doesn't grab it. We have a slicker and a pin brush but they don't pick up the fur.


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Nolefan thanks!! I think by your description Lucy has a very identical type coat to your Golden. Very little under coat and short top coat ( is that guard coat?)

I figured it was normal but our springer hardly ever shed a ton just same amount not always so I thought I would check!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Cpc1972 said:


> Speaking of shedding anyone have a recommendation for fur that is so fine a brush doesn't grab it. We have a slicker and a pin brush but they don't pick up the fur.


Ellie has straight hair and I can run a fine tooth comb through her coat (sort of laying on it's side, not perpendicular) and I can always get some undercoat with it. I make sure there are no snarls and also comb my collie with it.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

nolefan said:


> Ellie has straight hair and I can run a fine tooth comb through her coat (sort of laying on it's side, not perpendicular) and I can always get some undercoat with it. I make sure there are no snarls and also comb my collie with it.


Thanks I will pass that on to my mom.


----------

